# Static noise coming from speakers



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

When the computer is loading something, when I move the mouse, when ever I open a window, etc... the speakers make a humming sound like white noise static and it is very annoying. 

I have reinstalled the drivers, and between the time of this starting and now this machine has even been formatted. It still does it. What is going on? It is very irritating!

Speakers are Acer speakers (model number: K2-B)

They are not wireless speakers, but whenever a phone call comes in on my cell when it is near me, they go wild with static.

When I move the mouse it has a lot of static, too.

It isn't loud static, but it is definitely there. And it is annoying.


-Info:
Integrated SoundMAX
Dell Dimension 3000
Windows XP SP3 (32bit)


How can I fix this?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

i can understand what you mean by that, i think its a comman problem that speakers make static sound when a phone near to the speaker rings.
Try to change your connector to the motherboard from the speakers (the green wire)


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

How would I go about changing the connector? I am not a good wiring technician.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

windows and office all have some default sounds for some of the actions you listed,
depending upon your choice of themes,
.
check to see what you have listed for those actions here:
Start > Settings > Sounds / Multimedia
.
the 'static' when your wireless rings,
just plain simple rf interference,
with the wireless cababilities everyone demands these days,
and some phones are much worse than others,
also worse with wireless routers,


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

It's not themes

The speakers have done this since day one, do you think it is just because of crappy hardware in the speakers?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

anything is possible,
do you have a friend you could 'visit' to see if your cell does the same?
do you have another unit you could 'borrow' a set of speakers from?


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

It does it with all wireless phones and cells. I have a feeling it's just crapp hardware, but it is really annoying and I wish I could stop it. The only way to stop it is to shut it off.

Oh and think maybe I should mention that it has a USB cable for power and it has a standard green audio connector. It did not come with drivers, nor can I find any online. I thought maybe I needed drivers since it was USB, even though it is just for power.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

are these the speakers you're using??

http://www.computerbuyer.co.uk/labs/56316/acer-aspire-t120.html


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah I think they are the same, they look 100% exactly the same. They are Acer K2-B speakers.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I once worked a tech job, where the speakers we sent with the computers were so poor quality, with such poor shielding, that anyone within 2 miles of a radio antenna could hear the radio faintly from the speakers as long as the speakers were on. Those who complained, we swapped with a slightly better set.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

did you read this line:
quote:
There are five USB ports for connecting external devices, but the thin, scratchy stereo speakers supplied use one of them for power. 
.
what about my 2nd question in post #6,
.
and yes, it does sound like poor quality hardware,
as derekc said,
sheilding is very important,
.
so is filtering,
wouldn't be to afraid to bet that,
very FEW filter caps and pots used in that setup,
.
the creative gigaworks are very good, [for 7.1],
the klipsch pro-media series are outstanding performing speakers,
[for 5.1 - but not made anymore],
klipsch now makes a 2.1 setup,
never cared much for logi-tech,
the sets i've had experience with,
for the price involved, just seemed 'crappy'
.
the best speakers though,
just like any other component of a pc,
can be hampered by what's upstream from it,
.
a junk system is a junk system,
a budget system is a budget system, etc.,
remember,
IT'S ALL ABOUT THE MONEY!!!
that's why it's most important to:
1. sit down with paper and pen
2. decide how MUCH pc is needed
a. what am i going to use it for TODAY
b. what do i hope to use it for TOMORROW
c. how much of a and b above is NEED
d. how much of a and b above is WANT
3. look at check-book
4. rethink ALL the above items
.
i've never really been one to think to much of ready-mades,
always preferred to ask questions,
do a LOT of reading specs of components,
and decide where i wanted to go,
.
this site has some very imformative articles,
to help you decide just how far to go,
budget systems, bang-for-the-buck systems, work-stations,
and full-blown-all-out gaming rigs,
.
http://www.extremetech.com/
.
there are a lot of other good sites also,
tom's hardware, for one, and the list goes on,
.
AND REMEMBER,
everyone has opinions,
BUT,
IT' YOUR WALLET!
AND,
if YOU'RE happy with WHATEVER you have,
that's all that counts,
.
post on back if you have other / more questions,


----------

